# insurance - expat vs travel



## preppy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, 

if I'd like to buy a short term (3 months) insurance for medical coverage... will travel insurance cover me? thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Depends on the insurance you have/take.


----------



## David Thi (Jul 11, 2016)

As far as I know, travel insurance works if you buy it in country that you are leaving from. For example, travel insurance bought in U.S.A. and your travel insurance covers you outside U.S.A. grounds.


----------

